# Please help! Tegu hurting nose on enclosure top



## Keiko_Blue (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello! I really need help figuring out what to do with my tegu’s enclosure. The top is similar to chicken wire. That is where I have his lamps sitting on top of, but he knows the lid opens and that is how he is let out. Because of this, he jumps up and scrapes his nose on the top. I cannot think of anything to help solve this problem.. I can’t leave the top open because he will jump out. I can’t even leave a single bit of the chicken wire exposed because he sees it as a way out. I cannot cover the whole top from the inside because the lamps light/heat need to reach him. Does anyone have any ideas? I wanted to have a nice enclosure for him, but it seems like it is backfiring 

I’ll attach pics of the enclosure


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 8, 2020)

If his nose scratching is restricted to one area, fit a piece of plexiglass underneathe the chicken wire.


----------



## Keiko_Blue (Feb 10, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> If his nose scratching is restricted to one area, fit a piece of plexiglass underneathe the chicken wire.



If I sit the lamp on top of the chicken wire where the plexiglass is, will it melt it? I assume it has to get very hot to do so, but I don’t want to risk anything before purchasing it 

Thank you!


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 10, 2020)

No way would I place the light on plexi. I was thinking that it's a particular corner he likes that is independent of the location of the light. Did I misunderstand?

Let's say even 2/3 of the tank top must be plexi-glass-covered, you still have area for light; however, heat build up could be a problem.


----------



## onnie0047 (Feb 12, 2020)

Besides the heat, you would greatly reduce the UVB AND UVA RAYS to almost nil by placing plexiglas between the light and Tegu


----------



## bocacash (Feb 12, 2020)

Expensive...but I would suggest you purchase/build an environment with side openings. Reaching in from above is not best for the tegu anyway...their predators usually come from above. Good luck !


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Feb 17, 2020)

How long as the Tegu been in the enclosure???

cause in my eyes wait it out no animal will continuously injure its self if its not getting what it wants from it. 

So stop him escaping and grit your teeth for a week or two.


----------



## Keiko_Blue (Jul 19, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> How long as the Tegu been in the enclosure???
> 
> cause in my eyes wait it out no animal will continuously injure its self if its not getting what it wants from it.
> 
> So stop him escaping and grit your teeth for a week or two.


 He’s been in this enclosure since the beginning of the year and still doesnt like being in it unfortunately.


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 14, 2021)

Did you ever come up with a solution? My little 3 month old guy is doing the same exact thing. Jumping at her light bulb and hitting the screen top. Shes even injured her nose doing it constantly.


----------

